# HEY the Goats a celebrity



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I know it's a shamless plug but TSW Wheel put my car in their showroom gallery. I sent them a pic after my recent new wheel install and was surprised they put it up. The simple things that make you happy I guess. Hope all have a great weekend.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Show off!


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Show off!


 Don't make me break out the 04 DD Ford Ranger and show you my tail lights!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

lol danger ranger


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

GTO is the sarge, Danger Ranger is the Major


----------

